# Mayweather



## Soakked

Holy shit did anyone see the fight? Ortiz threw a dirty headbutt and was deducted a point. Ortiz felt bad and apologized and went to hug Mayweather and right after Mayweather hugged him he sucker punched Ortiz knocking him out.


----------



## LL

Yeah I caught it, it was a dick move on Mayweather's part but I am interested in the Pacqiuao fight a lot more now.

Listen to this interview, man how the **** can people hate on MMA? Look at this shit. If someone ever pulled that shit on Joe Rogan you KNOW they'd be fired.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

**** mayweather get your bitch ass in the ring with pac man


----------



## Intermission

And then he gets in LM's face and says he doesn't know shit about boxing? The dude is like 120 years old you piece of shit!


----------



## Soakked

Larry Merchant has always been a retard, can't stand his senile ass. But Mayweather is a punk for stepping to him like that. He is right though Larry talks mad shit during in interview and gets away with it all the time.

Mayweather is one slick dude, that was such a sucker punch but Ortiz is dumb for letting his guard down.


----------



## marcthegame

What money did was legal...if ur watch bbc coverage the ref said box on, but then turned to the time keeper to restart. Normally it would be 1 action than 2. 

Anyways Money was gonna win that fight easily. Sucker punch or not that is what u do in boxing, if some does dirt to u, u get them back.

Merchant and Money don't like each other, plus merchant takes like 50 years to get a question out.


----------



## box

Another great night for Boxing. UFC is a well oiled machine compared to that abomination. UFC refs looks like angels compared to that.


----------



## marcthegame

box said:


> Another great night for Boxing. UFC is a well oiled machine compared to that abomination. UFC refs looks like angels compared to that.


lol yet brookins got screw.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

im uploading the full fight to my youtube account now


----------



## Crester

UFC_OWNS said:


> im uploading the full fight to my youtube account now


Please send me the link!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

ok ill send you it in a pm


----------



## box

marcthegame said:


> lol yet brookins got screw.


The Brookins fight was Judges making a fair call, Mayweather/Ortiz was the ref, different comparison.


----------



## SerJ

That was disgusting! No wonder boxing is on the way out. All three people in the ring are to blame for all that. First Ortiz with the clear head butt. Then Floyd with the cheap shot. And finally the ref not paying attention. 

That ref needs to go. How could anyone defend that clear cheap shot? You can say it was within the rules all you want, but whatever happened to sportsmanship, which Floyd and Ortiz clearly lack? 

That outcome is surely to piss fans off and hurt boxing even more. And that's not even mentioning the post-fight interview. WTF is going on with this sport? 

Unless Mayweather/PAC happens, I don't see how boxing will stay afloat much longer.


----------



## vandalian

Soakked said:


> Larry Merchant has always been a retard, can't stand his senile ass. But Mayweather is a punk for stepping to him like that. He is right though Larry talks mad shit during in interview and gets away with it all the time.
> 
> Mayweather is one slick dude, that was such a sucker punch but Ortiz is dumb for letting his guard down.


Funny thing was that Merchant was actually complimenting Mayweather this time, but Floyd went off anyway.

I guess if Floyd wants to play the bad guy, he did a good job of it tonight. And yeah, it will probably get some more people interested in a Floyd-Manny bout, but turn a lot of others off, also.


----------



## Soakked

vandalian said:


> Funny thing was that Merchant was actually complimenting Mayweather this time, but Floyd went off anyway.
> 
> I guess if Floyd wants to play the bad guy, he did a good job of it tonight. And yeah, it will probably get some more people interested in a Floyd-Manny bout, but turn a lot of others off, also.


How was he complimenting Mayweather, he insisted on talking about the cheap shot, even though May tried to dodge around it. May's a prick though through and through. Larry is just a tool and needs to retire.

That fight wasn't one sided though it was too short to tell, I gave Ortiz round 2 and thought he was winning rd 4 until the headbutt of frustration. May won rounds 1 and 3, and was certainly more accurate of the two.


----------



## box

We just need more people with class and respect in this world, niether showed much of it in this fight. Only reason i'd watch another Mayweather fight is if it's a replay of him getting KO'd.


----------



## music5x5

box said:


> Only reason i'd watch another Mayweather fight is if it's a replay of him getting KO'd.


This fight just means Mayweather will make more money in the Pacman fight because a lot more people (like you) want to see him lose. 

The headbutt was bizarre and the sucker punch was even more bizarre because the ref counted it as a real knock down. I was hoping they would give Ortiz a chance to recover then resume the fight.

It's unfortunate because Mayweather was on his way to defeating Ortiz. Now people are going to overlook the fact that Mayweather talks shit but backs it up like no other. The younger, bigger Ortiz had nothing for Mayweather. 

LOL at Larry Merchant thinking he could beat Mayweather at ANY age.


----------



## hixxy

UFC_OWNS said:


> ok ill send you it in a pm


Send it to me aswell please mate


----------



## The Lone Wolf

marcthegame said:


> lol yet brookins got screw.


Spoiler tags next time please :confused03:

But yeah, stupid end to the fight, feel a li'l sorry for Ortiz. Mayweather wont ever step up to Pacquiao


----------



## Rauno

And Floyd has all the people talking about him, that's what he does best. 

I NEED Money to defeat Pacman right now.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

I found the fight on some torrent, downloaded, watched, then i remembered why i quit watching that sport.


----------



## Steroid Steve

I say it was poetic justice, and Ortiz looked like an amateur in the ring. You NEVER take your eyes off your opponent with your hands down especially after you blatantly headbutt him because you're frustrated that he's slipping more than half of your punches. Mayweather was going to comfortably win the match, but I'm sure he wasn't intending for it to go down like that. He was landing a higher percentage of his shots and he had more ring control against an aggressive power puncher. I say it was justified. That headbutt could have caused Mayweather not be able to finish the match. The cut lip could have been very serious.

P.S. and lets not act like there haven't been "cheap shots" immediately after glove touches in MMA. I can name a few accounts where there have been blatant cheap shots in MMA.


----------



## vandalian

Soakked said:


> How was he complimenting Mayweather, he insisted on talking about the cheap shot, even though May tried to dodge around it. May's a prick though through and through. Larry is just a tool and needs to retire.
> 
> That fight wasn't one sided though it was too short to tell, I gave Ortiz round 2 and thought he was winning rd 4 until the headbutt of frustration. May won rounds 1 and 3, and was certainly more accurate of the two.


His last words before Floyd went off were something like, "You were controlling the fight, you were aggressive ..."

Maybe he was about to say something Mayweather wouldn't like, but he didn't get that far before Floyd freaked out.

Just saying it was ironic that Floyd goes nuts when he's actually saying something positive about him.


----------



## Soakked

Mayweather way too egotistical to see it that way and thats why he blew up. He's a blowhard.


----------



## Icemanforever

Soakked said:


> That fight wasn't one sided though it was too short to tell, I gave Ortiz round 2 and thought he was winning rd 4 until the headbutt of frustration. May won rounds 1 and 3, and was certainly more accurate of the two.


Dunno what fight you were watching but Mayweather certainly wasn't losing rd 4, outlanded Ortiz 27-9 and power punches were 24-9 Mayweather, the fight was all Mayweather IMO and Ortiz started showing signs of desperation with the headbutt's.



The Lone Wolf said:


> But yeah, stupid end to the fight, feel a li'l sorry for Ortiz. Mayweather wont ever step up to Pacquiao


I really don't understand how anyone can feel sorry for Ortiz, there was 2 incidents where he deliberately used his head....if you're gonna play the dirty game dont try playing the "im sorry" bullsh*t when ya really not.


----------



## Rauno

Mayweather is the older, wiser and definitely better fighter than Ortiz. I'm positive he would've won that one either way.


----------



## RedRocket44

Soakked said:


> Larry Merchant has always been a retard, can't stand his senile ass. But Mayweather is a punk for stepping to him like that. He is right though Larry talks mad shit during in interview and gets away with it all the time.
> 
> Mayweather is one slick dude, that was such a sucker punch but Ortiz is dumb for letting his guard down.


Larry talks mad shit? I have to say props to him for asking the tough questions that every single paying fan was asking themselves.

Mayweather ducked his question twice by first thanking god, and then thanking the fans for coming out and buying PPV. I puke in my mouth every time an athlete thanks god for their victory. I'm glad Merchant called him "...a promoter, but we're now talking to you as a prize fighter."

That being said, I can't stand Merchant taking 45 seconds to ask a simple question.

Boxing is old... Don King, Larry Merchant, the blind, senile referee in that fight. Boxing needs to get younger if they want to retain what few fans they still have.


----------



## Voiceless

music5x5 said:


> The headbutt was bizarre and the sucker punch was even more bizarre because the ref counted it as a real knock down. I was hoping they would give Ortiz a chance to recover then resume the fight.


It was a real knock down. The referee restarted the fight, but then took off his eyes of the fighters to communicate with the officials outside the ring (maybe to make sure the clock was restarted or that they noted the point deduction). It was a bad referee job, but he clapped his hands to signal the boxers to continue the fight, so it was a legal knock down. There was a second official outside the ring who also immediately started to count, so there was no controversy whether the fight was started again.



Icemanforever said:


> I really don't understand how anyone can feel sorry for Ortiz, there was 2 incidents where he deliberately used his head....if you're gonna play the dirty game dont try playing the "im sorry" bullsh*t when ya really not.


Yep, he was even warned before and that final headbutt wasn't any soft smothering one in the clinch, but he literally jumped head first into Mayweather's face.


----------



## Soakked

Looking at the compubox numbers you are right, Mayweather did land more punches in the 4th round, I guess it looked as if Ortiz landed some power shots but I guess they were slipped (hit elbows and shoulders etc..).

And yeah for years Larry has always been that way, taking god forsaken time to ask one question. His wrap up with him looking down at the floor and looking up also annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## Toxic

I don't feel bad for Ortiz but two douchebags don't make the other any less of a douchebag. Mayweather didn't need to take a cheap shot. Ortiz was desperate and frustrated and because of Mayweather's cheap shot his win will always have that asterix next to it. He tainted a win that was already in the books.


----------



## vandalian

Toxic said:


> I don't feel bad for Ortiz but two douchebags don't make the other any less of a douchebag. Mayweather didn't need to take a cheap shot. Ortiz was desperate and frustrated and because of Mayweather's cheap shot his win will always have that asterix next to it. He tainted a win that was already in the books.


Yeah, that's pretty much the way I see it. Legal or not, it was still dirty.

I feel for the people who actually paid for this.


----------



## xeberus

I havent seen the fight yet. But everyone I've talked to spoke like mayweather was a cheap piece of shit. And thats coming from a lot of guys who were talking pretty positive about mayweather before the fight.


----------



## Icemanforever

xeberus said:


> I havent seen the fight yet. But everyone I've talked to spoke like mayweather was a cheap piece of shit. And thats coming from a lot of guys who were talking pretty positive about mayweather before the fight.


It was cheap, but it wasn't a one way street as Ortiz was being a cheap ass m'fuc*er using headbutts cuz he knew he wasnt gonna win.


----------



## americanfighter

yes i saw it and never liked floyd before but hate him now. Time to send him in the cage and let some BJJ artist break his arm.


----------



## americanfighter

For those of you that did not see it here is the end of the fight and heated post fight interview. 

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81851622/


----------



## vandalian

Icemanforever said:


> It was cheap, but it wasn't a one way street as Ortiz was being a cheap ass m'fuc*er using headbutts cuz he knew he wasnt gonna win.


Yeah, I can't figure out what his deal was there. I mean, he was starting to come on a little and then he throws a headbutt. Bad timing, dumbass.


----------



## Soakked

He had a Tyson moment. The jumping headbutt was hilarious.


----------



## Rauno

Come on, you do a freaking jumping headbutt while your opponent is blocking every shot you throw. Then you go and apologize for the headbutt 3 freakin' times (which meant jack shit, he wasn't sorry). Mayweather did the right knocking this fool out. This is the big leagues Ortiz, don't try any shit.


----------



## Soakked

ROFL wat?


----------

